# No harm done



## Schollym (24 October 2018)

Reading the storyline about the 11.2 pony being removed from his stable and ridden by a man, who also punched and kicked him. Lancashire police statement that â€˜ Following investigations no offences were disclosedâ€™.

When did it become ok to â€˜punch, knee and kickâ€™  a pony.

I know that there are many horse riders in this country that do need to look to themselves about their responses to horses but surely an offence was committed here and without some kind of sanction,what is to stop it doing it again or worse?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 October 2018)

Quite apart from the humane considerations, that this pony is a sentient being, it is someone else's property.  Why should it not be a crime to damage it?


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 October 2018)

agree, so if the owner came out and punched and kicked the man that would be ok then....


----------



## fburton (26 October 2018)

I believe farriers are allowed by owners to do this? (Or at least used to be, not that long ago.)


----------



## Mule (26 October 2018)

fburton said:



			I believe farriers are allowed by owners to do this? (Or at least used to be, not that long ago.)
		
Click to expand...

A farrier hit one of mine with the rasp once ðŸ˜± 
The horse was putting his weight on the leg that was lifted (he wasn't even doing anything too objectionable). The farrier just lost his temper. 
Needless to say he lost a customer that day...


----------



## fburton (26 October 2018)

mule said:



			A farrier hit one of mine with the rasp once ðŸ˜±
The horse was putting his weight on the leg that was lifted (he wasn't even doing anything too objectionable). The farrier just lost his temper.
Needless to say he lost a customer that day...
		
Click to expand...

Quite right too!
He wasn't charged with animal cruelty though, was he? And to be honest, I don't think one would have much chance in bringing a prosecution anyway.


----------



## Mule (26 October 2018)

fburton said:



			Quite right too!
He wasn't charged with animal cruelty though, was he? And to be honest, I don't think one would have much chance in bringing a prosecution anyway. 

Click to expand...

No, I was in so much shock I just asked him to leave. Even if a prosecution was brought I doubt there would be a conviction. Judges are slow to give punishments that would negatively impact a person's way of making a living.


----------



## rascal (26 October 2018)

A farrier kicked one of ours really hard, he was told this was unacceptable and never asked  to do our horses again!
As for someone riding someones pony, it is wrong, and to get away with kicking him, will just encourage him to do it again.


----------



## TheresaW (26 October 2018)

Leaving the punching and kicking aside, why was it not an offence to take the pony and ride it without permission? It is illegal to do it with someone elseâ€™s car.


----------



## bonny (26 October 2018)

TheresaW said:



			Leaving the punching and kicking aside, why was it not an offence to take the pony and ride it without permission? It is illegal to do it with someone elseâ€™s car.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not sure that we have established that it is illegal, if you left your keys in your car and someone took it for a spin and then returned it, what law would they be breaking ?


----------



## fburton (26 October 2018)

It wouldn't be theft unless there was the intention to permanently deprive the owner of it.


----------



## TheresaW (26 October 2018)

Taking and driving away maybe?  I donâ€™t know, but joyriding is a crime isnâ€™t it, and the driver could say they were intending to bring the car back.


----------



## fburton (26 October 2018)

According to Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyride_(crime)

Under English law and other common-law systems, joyriding is not considered to be theft because the intent to "permanently deprive" the vehicle's owner of the vehicle cannot be proven. Instead, joyriding constitutes a separate, statutorily established offense of "taking without consent" or "unauthorized use", the former usually known by the acronym TWOC or the slang term "twoccing" or "twocking" derived from it.

Horses weren't mentioned!


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 October 2018)

once again a thread is being hijacked by idiots!!!!!!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 October 2018)

bonny said:



			Iâ€™m not sure that we have established that it is illegal, if you left your keys in your car and someone took it for a spin and then returned it, what law would they be breaking ?
		
Click to expand...


If it was driven on the road the crime is driving without insurance.  I believe it is a crime to take a bicycle and ride it around without consent, too but am willing to be corrected.


----------



## bonny (26 October 2018)

splashgirl45 said:



			once again a thread is being hijacked by idiots!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Who is being an idiot ?


----------



## JFTDWS (26 October 2018)

Oh, only the usual suspects   Twoc-ing is a thing for a reason - it gets around the intent to permanently deprive aspect nicely.


----------



## bonny (26 October 2018)

JFTD said:



			Oh, only the usual suspects   Twoc-ing is a thing for a reason - it gets around the intent to permanently deprive aspect nicely.
		
Click to expand...

Does that make sense to you ?


----------



## JFTDWS (26 October 2018)

Yes - as it should to anyone with half a grasp of what's going on in this thread...


----------



## bonny (26 October 2018)

JFTD said:



			Yes - as it should to anyone with half a grasp of what's going on in this thread...
		
Click to expand...

Seeing how you have joined in, does that make you an idiot too ?


----------



## JFTDWS (26 October 2018)

I don't think there's more than one idiot on this thread...  I may be an idiot for feeding the troll - but it does amuse me to poke them with sticks sometimes...


----------



## bonny (26 October 2018)

JFTD said:



			I don't think there's more than one idiot on this thread...  I may be an idiot for feeding the troll - but it does amuse me to poke them with sticks sometimes...
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t be bothered with this, if you get something out of it then well done


----------



## JFTDWS (26 October 2018)

And yet you keep on at it...


----------

